

GitHub vs. BitBucket - nuclear_eclipse
http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2009/1/9/github-vs-bitbucket

======
defunkt
The comparison in question has been removed and replaced with an apology.

~~~
dmpayton
Google cache still has the original.

[http://209.85.173.132/search?q=cache:fKXjv1Lul1gJ:schacon.gi...](http://209.85.173.132/search?q=cache:fKXjv1Lul1gJ:schacon.github.com/bitbucket.html+http://schacon.github.com/bitbucket.html&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a)

------
wavesplash
One lame excuse laden rant by an author too insecure to let people post
detracting comments (Hi Armin - love the selective deletion). Bitbucket copied
GitHub. Copying external structure is flattery. Can we all move on?

~~~
chairface
This was a rant? Honestly?

